# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Macro lenses for Canon EOS camera.



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey there, after seeing so many beautiful shots on this board I would like to join in. I have a Canon EOS camera with a few lenses that I use and like. I do not own a macro lens though. I was wondering if anyone can recommend a macro lens that is suitable for the Canon EOS system- and that I might potentially use with a Canon dSLR camera in the future.


----------



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey there, after seeing so many beautiful shots on this board I would like to join in. I have a Canon EOS camera with a few lenses that I use and like. I do not own a macro lens though. I was wondering if anyone can recommend a macro lens that is suitable for the Canon EOS system- and that I might potentially use with a Canon dSLR camera in the future.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Mario,

I never used Canon EOS so I can't help you with specifics.

Here is some good info I was able to find on the net.

http://www.eos-magazine.com/

http://www.photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=000OtV

http://porterscamerastore.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=09-0645&Category_Code=L1E

http://www.photo.net/canon/mp-e-65


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I have an old Canon EOS with a 30-120 (or so) mm zoon. I got a set of 3 add-on macro lenses. Combined with the zoom, they work great.

I also got an extension cable to be able to move the flash off camera but still do the thru-the-lense exposure metering.

I just wish it was digital. But I can get the film developed but not printed. Then I use my scanner that has a special capability for scanning 35 mm negatives to good resolution.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

You could try reversing a standard 50mm lens and adding it to a telephoto or zoom lens using the filter threads (you'll need to get a coupling ring for this)

This produces a multi-element macro lens, giving a magnification equal to the ratio of the focal lengths - eg. reverse mount a 50mm lense to a 200mm zoom and produce a magnification of 4:1

I would suggest using a 50mm lens with a big aperture(~ f1.4) to reduce vignetting. You can pick these up second hand pretty cheap.


This can also be used with digital cameras as long as your camera has a filter thread or can take an additional filter thread adaptor



Rob


----------



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the input, so far.

Bob: what kind of add-on macro lenses did you buy. How well do they work in terms of magnification, picture quality and decrease in light intensity?

Rob: I saw a nice Canon 50mm lens with f1.8. Would that work? Are you using a system like that personally? Would it be better to get a dedicated Macro lens?

I saw that Canon offers a 50mm f2.5 macro lens with 1:0.5 magnification. That's not spectacular, but it seems like a good deal for the price (~$250). Is anyone using this lens?

Thanks for the help... mario


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought a set of plus lenses the local photo store had. Brand is Promaster; made in Japan. Has +1, +2 and +4 lenses. They are stackable. Have not used the +4 as it is too much. Seem to provide good quality.

Also I think using plus lenses on a zoom lense is great in that it gives you more working distance from the subject. For fish I find this useful.

I also have Konica Autoreflex camera with 50 mm macro lense. I prefer to use the Canon setup.
Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi Mario,

I am using the 50mm reversed method myself, although with a Canon G3 (digital) and not an SLR. I find the results quite amazing considering the lens only cost £40. I suppose it all depends on how much you are prepared to spend, if you have the cash then go for a good macro lens.

Heres some examples of Mark Plonskys work, he also uses a canon G3 with reversed 50mm lens with truly outstanding results

Mark Plonsky


----------

